# traveling with fresh cut clones



## old blue (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, some of u may have read my post "Help to bring clones back to life!". Well i found a buddy that lives 3 hrs away, that is willing to give me clones off his 2 white rhino plants that are still vegging. I've researched about cloning, but one thing i can't find is, what's the best way to prepare clones that i'm gonna cut and immediately drive 3-3 1/2 hrs back home? Again, i'm new to this, so i don't want to make any more mistakes like i recently made (refer to my other thread). ;-) i'm going to take 6-7 clones total. I'm driving up there tomorrow, so everything i need to prepare, needs to be able to be purchased at home depot or lowes, since there aren't any hydro stores around and not enough time to order from online. Please advise.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say to buy a lil cooler for picnics and such line it with a trashbag.....Set them inside and close em up ...I had some clones drive 4 1\2 hours to my house.....I owe it qall to Superthrive for keeping them alive when they got here......so 3 hours you shoud be fine....they will look exhausted though dont panic....


----------



## old blue (Jul 11, 2008)

ok, i'll put them in a cooler lined with bag. U talked about superthrive. Should i use that after cutting them or put some in the water when i get home.  And what's the best traveling way to do it. should i cut them, dip them in rooting solution, then into rockwool? and should i then put them into a lil tupperware container bottom to keep them wet? i was thinkin using a small cooler, setting the tupperware container in is with the 6 or 7 rockwool cubes with clones in them, and then cover with saran wrap for hold in moisture. sound good???  another thing, do they need light immediately, or is it ok to put the lid to the cooler on? i can put the whole thing in a big rubbermaid container and hook up a cfl lamp in it for the drive home, if this will help.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 11, 2008)

hi oldblue sorry to hear bout ya mishap.

ok jiffys are better for beginners imheo as opossed to rockwool starter cubes.

so get a few jiffys root riot whatever ya call them in america.

so just add water until they are swollen then squeeze excess wetness from the peat pellets/jiffys etc.

make a small hole about 3/4 the depth of the jiffy.

cut off the clones as needed the fatter the clones stem the better and dip into some clonex or olivias or whatever rooting gel.

place into the jiffy and offer up the soil around the stem so its a nice snug fit.

you can if you wish cut off all leaves below the top two and the growth tip and also trim back the two remaining top leaves to the plant isnt under any stress to keep upright due to top heaviness of the clone.

just place into something that will support them upright for the journey home ideally something with a lid,

once home place into a propagator and under some florescent/low intencity lighting and 5-10 days later houston we have a root system.

just keep an eye on the root riot/jiffys drying out just add a few drops of water if they start to dry out they should be moist but not wet and take lid off prop daily for a minute or so to let a bit of air circulate.

pkj


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 11, 2008)

here's a better stealth transport method for yas... go to walmart and buy yerself however many small thermoses you need... ya know... the little one's for kid's lunches/soups. They will stay nice and tempered, and look like... thermoses, will be well protected, etc... :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2008)

I would be for doing the whole clone thing at your buddies place.  Cut the clones, recut at a 45 under water, scarify the stem, dip in cloning gel/solution, put in a prepared rockwool cube.  Transport them home in a cooler.


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 11, 2008)

See if your buddy can do ahead and get the clones and get them started before you get there... They will probably be a lot stronger if they have roots than if they just got cut off of a branch... Offer to pay your buddy or something for his time in doing it for you, it will pay back once you get them harvested unless you get all males, lol... Has he sexed them?


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

definitley recomend the clones to be rooted i dont think they will be able to travel that long being cut fresh like that...Mine had roots when they drove 4 hours......Offer to pay for your buddies time and effort..It's the best way i think


----------



## Tater (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok I grew up in a greenhouse and flower shop.  If you don't want to put them into cubes or whatever until you get home they will be fine.  All you need to worry about is moisture and temperature.  Get yourself a cooler or whatever, through a bag of ice in it take your clipping put them in a sandwhich bag with a spritz of water toss them in the cooler and they will be fine.  Do your scarification and hormone dipping and what not when you get home and put them into a high humidity environment.

I've seen plants survive crazy conditions they are a lot tougher than people think.

Remember low temp (but don't freeze them as that will damage the plants cells) and humidity.  Thats all you need.


----------



## Tater (Jul 12, 2008)

Also you can store cuttings in a baggie with a bit of moisture in the crisper of your fridge for weeks and they will still be viable if you recut them under water and put them in a growing media.  In fact I have to take some cuttings today, I'll through some in a baggie in the the fridge (I will have way more than I need just got to do some bonsai mum maintenance.) and I'll try getting two to root after a week, then try another two a week after that etc and see how long they will live.  I know that won't help you now but maybe in the future.


----------



## old blue (Jul 12, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Also you can store cuttings in a baggie with a bit of moisture in the crisper of your fridge for weeks and they will still be viable if you recut them under water and put them in a growing media.  In fact I have to take some cuttings today, I'll through some in a baggie in the the fridge (I will have way more than I need just got to do some bonsai mum maintenance.) and I'll try getting two to root after a week, then try another two a week after that etc and see how long they will live.  I know that won't help you now but maybe in the future.



AWESOME! it's my buddies first grow too, so i didn't really want him to try to clone them, not knowing how to. So this will work out perfect. I'll have him take the cuttings on thurs night, put in the crisper, drive them down fri night, put in my crisper til wed (going to be out of town sat til wed), and recut them on wed as soon as i get back. is thurs-wed too long to store them safely in the fridge?


----------



## Hick (Jul 12, 2008)

"I" like to wrap the cuttings in a drenched paper towel, or napkin. Then in a 'zip-lock', cooler. .."IMO" being it's new to you, get them in their medium and under lights ASAP. "I" wouldn't delay any longer than absolutely necessary.
   Cutting can be stored for a short time, but the success rate will drop...IMO


----------



## old blue (Jul 13, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "I" like to wrap the cuttings in a drenched paper towel, or napkin. Then in a 'zip-lock', cooler. .."IMO" being it's new to you, get them in their medium and under lights ASAP. "I" wouldn't delay any longer than absolutely necessary.
> Cutting can be stored for a short time, but the success rate will drop...IMO



Ok cool. That sounds like a plan. I'm building one of Massproducer's, diy cloners. Since with that setup, it's pretty no maintenance, since just plain water and no dome, would i be ok to put them in the cloner on fri, change the water once sat morn before i fly out, and leave it the way it is from sat-wed morn??? or should i keep the cuttings wrapped up in wet paper in the fridge til i get back on wed???  I wasn't sure if they'd be ok in the cloner for 4 days with no one being home.  Btw, the cloner i made holds 3 1/2-4 gallons of water, if that makes a diff in the decision to leave them unattended or not.


----------



## Tater (Jul 13, 2008)

Man I made a cloner that large and didn't have any success with it.  That was me though and I'm pretty sure it was a combination of disease and me trying to fix it that killed everything.  If this is your first time cloning and you don't HAVE to leave them in the fridge then I wouldn't if I was you.


----------



## old blue (Jul 13, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Man I made a cloner that large and didn't have any success with it.  That was me though and I'm pretty sure it was a combination of disease and me trying to fix it that killed everything.  If this is your first time cloning and you don't HAVE to leave them in the fridge then I wouldn't if I was you.



Yes, this'll be my first cloning experience. Hell, my first grow, period!  I was thinking putting them in the cloner fri and then changing the water once the next morning before leaving for my 4 day trip.  But i wasn't sure if leaving them unattended (although i do have someone that can swing by to check on them the 3rd day only. But he knows nothing about growing or cloning, so he'd basically just be able to check water levels) in the cloner for days 2-6 was a better idea than leaving them as cuttings in my fridge for those 4 days. I don't know which way they'd be better off.  Any thoughts???


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 14, 2008)

Im using the diy cloner also and I dont tend to it like I should..My first attrempI got 5 out of 6 this time I think I did 12 or 14 and all of them have made it...I use superthrive and PH'd tap water.......They should be fine while you are on your trip...Also my diy is very ghetto look.oh yeah they are like on their 6th or 7th day


----------



## old blue (Jul 14, 2008)

gcarlin_818 said:
			
		

> Im using the diy cloner also and I dont tend to it like I should..My first attrempI got 5 out of 6 this time I think I did 12 or 14 and all of them have made it...I use superthrive and PH'd tap water.......They should be fine while you are on your trip...Also my diy is very ghetto look.oh yeah they are like on their 6th or 7th day



Haha, that doesn't look TOO ghetto. How many gals do u use in urs? and how much superthrive per gal for cloning? I'm taking it that u adjust ur ph to around 5.7 or so? Ok, ONE last question, what type of lighting do u use and how many watt and how far away??? i'm doing 8-10 clones and i was thinking maybe 2 or 3 40 watt cfls about 10 inches away. how's that sound?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 14, 2008)

well i can honestly state that in the 10+ years ive been growing and cloning for a few big commercial growers one grower alone that i used to do 200 clones every two weeks for over 2 years alone i must have taken in excess of 10k+ clones in total

about dead to date 20 .

THIS IS THE CLONING STYLE I MENTIONED ABOVE!!!!

bad times.

ROTFLMAO

pkj


----------



## old blue (Jul 14, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> well i can honestly state that in the 10+ years ive been growing and cloning for a few big commercial growers one grower alone that i used to do 200 clones every two weeks for over 2 years alone i must have taken in excess of 10k+ clones in total
> 
> about dead to date 20 .
> 
> ...



I trust ur experience and that sounds like a great way to do it, but like i said above, i need the best system that i can put them in and go on my 4 day trip the following morning. If i was gonna be home the whole time, i'd deff do it your way.  It's just bad timing right now, and unfortunately i can't control that.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL the container is 3 gallons so i use about 3 drops of superthrive ph the  water to about 5.5 and you should be good dude remember we are growing a WEED very forgiving plant...I made my cloner into a 30 site but am going to do another strain so this is all I took from my girls.... 2 40 watt flouros should be fine that is what I am using right now,But when I first made the cloner i cut 6 and stuck them into my veg room with a 1000 HPS and dude no problems with that either 5 made it out of 6


----------



## Tater (Jul 14, 2008)

PKJ Yeah I'm a hundred percent with that method you describe as well.  So far anyways.  Wasn't sure if stealth was an issue but yours is definitely is a recipe for success.


----------



## thief (Jul 15, 2008)

i kept some cuttings in a water pitcher on the sink counter for three days once an they rooted an grew. i think a cooler with ice will do just great. they may be crisper when ya get home even.


----------



## old blue (Jul 17, 2008)

My buddy just took me a bunch of cuttings from his white rhinos. They're getting wrapped in wet papertowel and put into a ziplock in his crisper right now. Tomorrow they'll be delivered to me in a cooler. Wish me luck this time! Tomorrow night when i recut them and put them in the diy cloner, should i add any superthrive, or just use the ph balanced distilled water?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 19, 2008)

Full Stars everyone!!!!!!!! .... *Killer Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

